# Ducato 2000 Air cleaner box



## Hussar175 (6 mo ago)

The top cover which is secured by wire clips has one them broken off including the plastic moulding on the filter body that it is secured to. So I decided to get a new box. Couldn't be more than 60-70 quid surely? £300 plus is the best I could find, unbelievable for a lump of plastic. so my question is, has anybody used a newer style box? I would'nt have thought that it would be much of a problem to get it to fit. Its on a 2.8 idt engine. TIA


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you tried scrap dealers ? Fiat DucatL’s are very common vehicles so a vehicle scrap dealer may well be able to source one for you. I believe they have a networking system so eg if you ask for one in Penzancethey can source it from JohnO’Groats (although I donot know if there ARE vehicle dismantlers in either place……. Sorry.


----------



## Hussar175 (6 mo ago)

That's worth a try, thanks.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I think you will find that a Mini Cooper 1.6 R57 2007 to 2015 will fit


----------

